# Countryside & MEN & Country Living for sale



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Countryside Magazines:
Jan, Feb, Mar, June, Aug, Sept 1982
April, Dec 1983
Sept/Oct 1988
May/June, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec 1992

Country Living July 1993

Mother Earth News:
Feb/Mar, April/May 2002
April/May 2003
Oct Nov 2004
Dec/Jan, Feb/Mar, Apr/May, Jun/July (2copies), Aug/Sept, Oct/Nov 2005
Dec/Jan (2 copies), Feb/Mar 2006

Country Journal:
Oct 1998
April, June 1999

$2 per issue plus shipping from my zip 14040. I'll ship as inexpensively as possible. If you buy a lot, we'll make a good deal. PayPal preferred, but I will accept a money order. I'm cleaning house and would like to move these along to another reader. Thanks.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I looked at the title and thought you were selling men. :hysterical:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

All MEN magazines have been sold.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Everything is sold. Thank you.


----------

